# Gear Box add oil or not??



## Chuck2

As shown in the pic, the gear box on my Craftsman (model 247.88830) has a blue plastic plug on the top of it. Should I remove it & put oil in there?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

take the plug off it could be 80-90 non synthetic gear oil or it could even be some type of grease...check the manual on that one MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck2

Thanks but there is nothing in the manual about it. Those "sheets of paper" are far too basic to have any info about something this "technical".


----------



## UNDERTAKER

my guess it is some type of grease any way. wait till summer pull it apart stick new seals in it. MAHALO


----------



## Shryp

Those MTD gearboxes use a type of grease, not oil. I would go with a 00 grease, but MTD probably used MTD Part 737-0300A.


----------



## HCBPH

*Gearbox lube*

I have several older Murray built Craftsmans. The manuals on those list using 30 weight oil in the auger gearbox.


----------



## NextYearInFlorida

Any definitive answer to this? And is the plug designed to be re-usable or is it a "throwaway" type?

When hosing off the salt just now, I noticed some oil on the bottom of the gearbox, so I wonder if its leaking a little. Or maybe my spray had driven some oil from the shaft and it just dripped down the gearbox.


----------



## micah68kj

NextYearInFlorida said:


> Any definitive answer to this? And is the plug designed to be re-usable or is it a "throwaway" type?
> 
> When hosing off the salt just now, I noticed some oil on the bottom of the gearbox, so I wonder if its leaking a little. Or maybe my spray had driven some oil from the shaft and it just dripped down the gearbox.


I'd be inclined to think it may be seeping a little. Dry the whole thing off and let it sit for a cojlle days. Heck, if it's not hitting the floor I wouldn't worry about it for a couple years.


----------



## E350

*NextYearInFlorida: *Not to necessarily buy from, but to source the right fluid for any Craftsman, you may want to click on this searspartsdirect.com link below:

b-0247 Parts | Model | Sears PartsDirect&

and then pick "Model Number" in the left drop down menu, then paste your model no. *247.888301* in the right menu. (I inserted Chuck2's model number from OP from last year.)

Then hit "Enter."

Then click on the "Click to Chat" link on the bottom left corner. Then after you have said "Yes" to wanting to buy a part today question, paste something like this in the chat session:

"What type of oil or grease should I put in the gear box?"

This is what the chat rep told me:

Transmission Sae 80w90 Gear Oil | Part Number 730229B | GUARANTEED FIT from Sears PartsDirect

Make sure you fill out the survey questionnaire and thank them.


----------



## 43128

replace that spacer while your at it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Per 43128's suggestion, now is the best time to be checking the augers for play on the shaft and doing something about it. Good time to do the spacer too.


----------



## 43128

also, the augers should spin on the shaft with the pins removed with almost no resistance


----------



## jermar

Say Frog. What can be done about excess shaft play? My craftsman works fine, but I have broken shear pins because of play.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I don't know of anything except adding some weld and re-drilling the auger shear pin holes.


----------



## jtclays

Wow, those things are just grease. if you have a good seal, you can run oily stuff too. I'd run the thickest you can fit. That's a **** a can Craftsman/Troybilt with the plastic spacers. Best use is creep heavy grease in there. Next is sell it (best bet). Not trying to be mean, just telling you what others won't:wavetowel2:It's a marginal piece of equipment when dragged out. 3-5 year machine, IMO.
Plastic bushings? Thin metal, just sayin'.


----------



## 43128

every 90s and newer mtd blower collapses after about 5-10 years, i have only see a few that have not, the buckets fold in on themselves. those machines are just rolling hunks of scrap in my opinion, first thing i do when i get one is pull the gearbox, engine, and tires and scrap the rest. not worth messing with them


----------



## jtclays

Exactly what I've seen in my limited experience in my and dad's neighborhood.
That sectional auger deal is goofy at best. The sides of the auger bucket do seem to fold inward without encouragement. Kinda like a Town and Country mini van, the engine will outlive the trans and body by 10 years:facepalm_zpsdj194qh
If it's all you have and don't want new, then yes grease it. I think the spec for MTD gear boxes is "0" or "00", someone here found it online, I think Shryp. They don't run fast enough to need anything specific, no brand does.
Just a matter of how good the gasket/seals are as to how they hold it, IMO.


----------

